# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Мозговой штурм

## Рамоновна

Коллеги, открываю новую тему.

Целеполагание:
при подготовке мероприятия не всегда нужен сценарий- уж это мы сами можем - о-го-го!
чаще всего мы находимся в поиске скелета, идей и элементов, которые помогут сделать *достойное мероприятие*

Надеюсь, что эта тема многим поможет.

Накануне какого-то мероприятия (отмечаемого всероссийски) я буду задавать тему. Все желающие - набрасывать свои идеи. Уверена, что мозговой штурм принесет немало "изюма" в работу каждого. В общем, такая серьезная игра.

Впоследствии все идеи будут переносится в родную тему.

ИТАК, ПЕРВЫЙ БЛИН....

Тема мозгового штурма:

*КОНКУРСЫ,
которые можно провести на ДЕНЬ МАТЕРИ
*
ДЕРЗАЕМ!!!

----------


## Сдвиг ветра

[quote="Рамоновна;4719503"]Тема мозгового штурма:

КОНКУРСЫ,
которые можно провести на ДЕНЬ МАТЕРИ[/quot
спеть колыбельные для сына-дочери
нестандартный выход из сложной ситуации ( типа актерских этюдов)
дефиле с младенцем на руках, 2й тур с двумя
что бы понимать детей, нужно быть ребенком - конкурс "где играет детство")) 
необидные дразнилки
чего то подвижного и динамического нехватает... и в то же время не спортивного , а красивого... 
что то в этом роде наверное?

----------


## Рамоновна

1. "Устами младенца"- угадать предмет, о котором идет речь с 3-х подсказок
-они живут в деревнях. Они там косят траву, чтобы варить суп. 
-еще они воспитывают коров, выдаивают из них молоко, заворачивают в пакеты и привозят в магазин. 
-труд у них очень тяжелый, потому что коров надо кормить семь раз в день. =ФЕРМЕРЫ

2. "Карнавал" - мамы из предложенных кусков ткани, короны и украшений при помощи английских булавок мастерят карнавальный костюм принцессы  для дочек.

3. Кольцовка детских песен /колыбельных. Или "угадай мелодию"

4. Аукцион сладостей

5. Угадать блюдо по описанию его приготовления

6. "Маленькие хитрости"- как отстирать жирное пятно, как избавиться от запаха рыбы на ноже, как избавиться от запаха в холодильнике... и т.п.

7. "У меня-сын"- кто быстрее и лучше построит дом из кубиков

8. "У меня-дочь" - кто быстрее нарядит куклу (режем онлайн блузку, типа мамину любимую)


*ИДЕЯ для награждения победительниц конкурсов:* приз перекликается с темой конкурса:

1.книга афоризмов
2.карнавальные очки/шляпа
3. диск с песнями
4.торт
5. книга рецептов
6. отбеливатель
7. конструктор
8. набор для шитья

*САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ*: в конкурсной программе для мам (особенно если они не командные) НЕ ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ ПРОИГРАВШИХ.
 Все мамы могут стать самыми... музыкальными, рукодельными, умелыми, понимающими... и т.д. 
А тем мамам, которые ну ни разу не победили в личном первенстве, присвоить звание *самых умелых хранительниц секретов.*

----------


## Натник

как то проводили -
- провести зарядку со зрительным залом
-устами младенца (предварительно записывали видео маленьких детей)...

как вариант, можно предложить нарисовать на ватмане мимику ребенка в виде смайлика после того, как....получил подарок, снится красивая девочка или мальчик, промочил ноги, ну и т.д...можно многое придумать..

----------


## Тёка

Конкурсы не новые :Blush2: может кому и понравятся
-С помощью мимики изобразить на лице 10 разных эмоций
-Прорекламировать одно из блюд
-Сделать прическу девочке с длинными волосами для... куда?выбирают карточку (вечеринка,Хеллоуин,для спорт.соревнований и т.д.)
-Изобразить того,то написан,а зрители должны угадать,
например,как вариант:
Я обычная домохозяйка,
Я балерина
Я туристка 
Я великая актриса,
Манекенщица

А я больше склоняюсь к тому,чтобы на день матери конкурсная программа была расчитана на пап :Yes4:

----------


## Nali

Приветствую всех. Мне бы хотелось чтобы в день матери мамочки сидели в зале, купались в любви и комплиментах.
Может что нибудь такого плана: Конкурсная программа "Лучший подарок для мамы". В конкурсе принимают участие папы с детьми. Между турами выступление артистов художественной самодеятельности по тематике праздника.
Предлагаю туры:
1. Визитка- Наша Мама - рассказ о маме с видео или фото слайдами или фильм (если есть такая техническая возможность у конкурсантов и у организаторов конкурса).
2. Конкурс для пап - кто из мужей больше скажет комплиментов своей любимой или на лучший стих из предложенных слов за определенное время.
3. Очумелые ручки - составить лучший букет - от живых цветов до бумажных (от финансовой стороны организаторов зависит), вручается мамам.
4. Эстафета на время - Уборка дома - тоже можно фантазии разгуляться, зависит от доступности средств и реквизита.
5. Творческий конкурс от пап и детей - с этим тоже всё ясно.
Самое важное, что  главного победителя нет, только номинации, так как лучший подарок для мамы -это любовь её семьи, а то что они уже всё это на сцене для неё проделывали, это самый дорогой подарок для неё. Ну и конечно вторая причина конкурс без победителей, не расстраивать мам, что её родные не заняли призовое место, главное что они так старались это сделать для неё.  Идея думаю понятна, сочиняла по ходу. Если кому то понравится давайте дальше развивать тему. Удачи всем и огромной любви.

----------


## Леди N

Битва хоров в любых вариантах...

Делали нарезки из песен с фразой "О любви немало песен сложено" разного исполнения: и мужского, и женского..
нарезочка...
ПЕНИЕ ЗАЛА ИЛИ КОНКУРСАНТКИ
СНОВА НАРЕЗКА
ПЕНИЕ ЗАЛА ИЛИ КОНКУРСАНТКИ- В РЕЗУЛЬТАТЕ СВОЕОБРАЗНЫЙ АУКЦИОН ПЕСЕН О ЛЮБВИ...

"ОВОЩНОЕ КАБАРЕ"
эТО КОГДА ЧИТАЕТСЯ РЕЦЕПТ БЛЮДА- А НА СЦЕНЕ- ТЕАТР- ЭКСПРОМТ ИЗ "ИНГРИДИЕНТОВ"
НАПРИМЕР, "КОТЛЕТА ОТБИВНАЯ", "ТОРТ СО СВЕЧКАМИ"
(РЕЦЕПТЫ ЧИТАЮТСЯ ИЗ ПОВАРЕННОЙ КНИГИ)

МАМИНА ПЕСНЯ... КОГДА ВСЕ ВСПОМИНАЮТ ПЕСНИ СВОИХ МАМ... И поют по очереди...

----------


## Свет142

Интересно, а как будет мама на разных языках мира?

----------


## Nali

> Интересно, а как будет мама на разных языках мира?


Бурятии - эжи 
Египет-омак 
Испания - мадрэ 
Италия - мадрэ 
Франция - маман 
Персидский - маман, аннэ 
Грузинский - дэда 
Нидерланды - ма 
Иврит - има 
Украина - мамо 
Киргизия - апа 
Литва - мамитэ 
Япония - хаха (о своей маме) 
окаа-сан (о чужой маме) 
Башкирия - Эсэй 
Турция - ана 
Болгария - мамо, майка 
Швеция - мур
она (более официально), ойи (ударение в обоих случаях на последний слог) - узбекский)))

----------


## Свет142

Так навеяло из детства: У меня ребята мама не найдешь такую,
Если только мама дома, все умею, все могу я.
С мамой - есть вкуснее кашу, с мамой страшный сон не страшен,
С мамой даже ночь светлей, с мамой плакать веселей!

----------


## вокся

> "Устами младенца"- угадать предмет, о котором идет речь с 3-х подсказок


а если есть два лишних дня, то лучше сделить видео-конкурс. Я на День учителя (еще в педагогическую свою бытность) делала   между командой учителей и командой учащихся "Устами младенца" по аналогии с телевизионной передачей. В качестве опрашиваемых детей были дети педагогов. Прошло на УРА)

----------


## вокся

Большинство коллег в отпуске, чему можно только позавидовать и пожелать отличнейшего отдыха. 
Но скоро начнется оптовый выход на любимую работу и опять понесется...) Новый год не за горами)
Но я не про него. Не дает мне покоя моя прошлая работа специалиста по работе с молодежью. Тянет меня на патриотику))) 
А теперь о сути вопроса. И о грустном. 3 сентября будет 10 лет как случился терракт в Беслане. Есть у меня идея провести акцию "Город ангелов". И у  меня творческий завис... Где это сделать? Если это моряки, то понятно, что около памятного камня морякам (у нас есть такой). Если это ВОВ, то это Мемориальный парк. Афган - памятник афганцам...  Где можно организовать эту акцию? Около какой-то школы? да не дай Бог.... На ценральной площади? Не заморачиваясь, на площади РДК?... 
Хочу, чтобы ровно в 13:05 в небо полетели журавлики. Ровно 334 штуки, по числу погибших. В эти сентябрьские дни в школу Беслана несут бутылочки с водой. Дети, захваченные террористами, просто умирали от жажды.... Хочу сделать акцент на этих бутылочках. Но как?... Где?... Ума не приложу...
Даже писать об этом сложно...Как это сделать? Я не хочу, чтобы это стало каким-то политическим, простите меня, шоу. У нас 14 сентября единый День выборов. И Губернатора выбираем, и депутатов каких-то... Хочется, чтобы это стало каким-то... тихим, но пронизительным мероприятием... Я первый раз акцию "Свеча памяти" когда проводила, смогла этой избежать. Мы  на Мемориале красиво зачитали дневник Тани Савичевой. Вот просто поплакали все... даже молодежь тихо-тихо стояла... 
Короче, девочки-мальчики, я уверена, что вы меня поняли. И очень надеюсь, что вместе мы сможем что-то придумать.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Хочу, чтобы ровно в 13:05 в небо полетели журавлики.


а может, запускать *ангелочков* на БЕЛЫХ шарах?



а вот из салфеток


изготовление здесь 
http://abinskddt.narod.ru/metod/angel/angel.html




> В эти сентябрьские дни в школу Беслана несут бутылочки с водой. Дети, захваченные террористами, просто умирали от жажды.... Хочу сделать акцент на этих бутылочках. Но как?... Где?... Ума не приложу...


еще в Беслане выкладывают пол спортзала гвоздиками. Может, в каждую бутылочку с водой - поставить гвоздику? А бутылочки- поставить вплотную друг к другу, получится как клумба красная.
А в центре клумбы- можно большого ангела из шаров


Можно что-то придумать про дерево скорби- так называется памятник в Городе Ангелов(кладбище) Беслана

----------


## вокся

> а может, запускать ангелочков на БЕЛЫХ шарах?


Точно же! Ангелочков!!!  Пусть уж журавлики останутся Хиросиме((((

Хочу выйти с предложением  на комитет по образованию о проведении 1 сентября единого Урока Мира о Беслане, о детях, которые становятся жертвами взрослых политических игр.  На этих же уроках они и сделают теперь уже ангелочков. А третьего мы их отпустим. Вопрос: где провести акцию? Спросила у мужа-учителя его мнение.... Он тоже завис(  
около РДК у нас растет одинокая береза. Может на эти 3 дня её превратить в символ скорби?... А как потом убирают бутылочки? ночью, пока никто не видит? и куда? В мусорный бак?... Как-то стремно это. :No2:

----------


## Рамоновна

> А как потом убирают бутылочки? ночью, пока никто не видит? и куда? В мусорный бак?... Как-то стремно это.


Можно было бы посадить что-то и потом полить этой водой, но как-то слишком пафосно....или березу поливать? А на ней- 344 ленточки по числу погибших????

----------


## вокся

акция "Город ангелов" у нас состоится. Идея нашала поддержку в администрации, в комитете по образованию. Работаем. Спасибо за все идеии и поправочки.А сегодня мне  в руки попала книга Мурата Кабоева "Плакал дождь холодными слезами..." Её нашей зам главы подарила в Питере Сусанна  Дудиева, которая была председетелем комитета "Дети Беслана"
 Девочки... я даже не могу написать о чем эта книга... Уже на второй странице букв от слез не видно... Там такие стихи... там воспоминания... там живые эмоции тех, кто пережил это, тех, кто был рядом, родственников... Там в каждой строчке столько горя и боли... 
630 страниц бесконечной скорби... 
И уже после этих 2 страниц я задумалась о том, чтобы дать этой акции иное название. В книге есть такое пронзительное стихотворение про плюшевого мишку, на кладбище есть монумент с этим мишкой... Короче, опять мозгую...

----------


## вокся

Уж продолжу начатое. 
Сегодня был первый день акции. Приносили Ангелочков, воду, игрушки, свечи зажигали.... Учителя проводили классные часы около нашей березы... Завтра, знаю, тоже собираются... Начало получилось. Жаль не смогу увидеть финал, который состоится 3го числа... (причина , правда, хорошая :Ok: ... На море буду пузо греть :Yahoo: ) Но, думаю, что все будет хорошо.
Наш баннер можно посмотреть на сайе.

----------


## Худрук72

На День работника культуры были приглашены в один из Дворцов культуры нашего района. Поразила фотовыставка в фойе под названием "Мы - мамы". Фотографии - портреты  были сделаны профессионально. Внизу подпись: например -  "Надежда 45 лет. Мама дочери Анастасии 25 лет и бабушка трёхлетнего Артёма ". Были даже прабабушки. Всё очень эстетично и красиво.

----------

Таня Л (04.02.2019), Тыря (21.06.2016)

----------


## Тыря

Спасибо, что рассказали идею, возьму на мушку!

Когда мы проводим массовые праздники, а особенно детские, по-мимо сценической площадки работают еще разные интерактивные и игровые поляны и мастер-классы проводятся (кому интересно могу скинуть идеи полян на День защиты детей), а как вы думаете какие поляны можно придумать на 1 сентября

----------


## вокся

> (кому интересно могу скинуть идеи полян на День защиты детей)


Интересно)
voksja@mail.ru

----------


## Алла и Александр

> интересно могу скинуть идеи полян на День защиты детей


Мне тоже очень интересно

mbuksdk.uylovki@yandex.ru

----------


## татуся

(кому интересно могу скинуть идеи полян на День защиты детей)
Очень интересно,пожалуйста и нам можно...
t_malginova@mail.ru
Спасибо,очень будем ждать!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*вокся*, а можно выложить поляны в теме?

----------


## Тыря

> , а можно выложить поляны в теме?


Да, конечно, можно! Только дайте ссылку, куда их можно выложить)))

----------


## Рамоновна

перенесла

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=78459

----------


## rakel

Сколько бы времени не прошло, это трагедия, которая всегда будет оставаться болью в сердце...

----------


## Виктория З

И не говорите... ужас...

----------

